# Lcd sony kdl52-s5100 se apaga led palpadea 5 veces se apaga por 5 segundo



## jesus25121974 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola estimados amigos del foro un placer saludarles por medio de la presente solicito su ayuda con relacion a este LCD SONY enciende se ve y se oye perfectamente bien luego se apaga y el led rojo de stand bay palpadea cinco veces luego se detiene durante cinco segundos y despues parpadea cinco veses mas este ciclo se repite indefinidamente.

Para volverlo a encender hay que desconectarlo y volver a conectarlo.

Agradesco cualquier informacion


----------



## nocta (Nov 22, 2012)

Tendrías que buscar el manual de servicio o similar para saber qué significan esos 5 destellos del led.

Puede que sea algún problema de temperatura. Imagino yo por lo que decís, pero para estar más seguros, habría que ver qué significan los destellos del led.


----------



## dantonio (Nov 23, 2012)

Según el manual de servicio del chasis EX2R (tal cual creo trae ese aparato), 5 flashes o 
parpadeos del led significa posible fallo ubicado en BM3 (main) board.
Saludos.


----------



## nocta (Nov 24, 2012)

Será cuestión de buscar por ese lado. Si podés, subí fotos del main de ambos lados.

Lo primero que vería yo sería la temperatura que levantan los integrados.


----------



## jesus25121974 (Dic 22, 2012)

me podrian conseguir el firware y el modo servic de este lcd


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2012)

http://www.driverowl.com/p/Sony/KDL-52S5100/Driver/156


----------



## jesus25121974 (Ene 4, 2013)

me gustaria saber como puedo aceder al modo de servicio para reiniciar el tv.

ya intente con:          DISPLAY 5 VOLUMEN + POWER 
tambien intente con  5 DISPLAY VOLUMEN + POWER.

todo esto lo hago frente al tv en una secuencia rapida y con el tv en stand bay.

agradesco cuarquier informacion.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 4, 2013)

Para servicio es:  DISPLAY * 5 *  VOL+ * POWER  con el equipo en standby
Para diagnostico es:  DISPLAY * 5 *  VOL- * POWER  con el equipo en standby


----------



## jesus25121974 (Ene 14, 2013)

¿Donde puedo comprar el main boar de este lcd es: SO40FHD 07452-6 he buscado en algunas paginas y no la encuentro agradesco cuarquier informacion


----------



## nocta (Ene 17, 2013)

Si no está en ebay.com, no hay muchos lugares más donde lo peudas conseguir.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 17, 2013)

buscar aca, espero no sea contra las reglas

http://www.shopjimmy.com


----------



## jesus25121974 (Ene 17, 2013)

gracias por responder fdesergio ya busque ahy y no la tienen


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 17, 2013)

Aca esta esta sera??? sube una foto para mirar aver, chauuuuuuuuu

http://www.alltvparts.com/Sony/KDL-...MAIN-BOARD-1-879-020-13-F70013/prod_1870.html


----------



## jesus25121974 (Ene 18, 2013)

grasias por responder estimado colega esa no es la tarjeta pero ya no tiene caso seguir investigando el cliente retirop el tv


----------

